# Boot Barn



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone here placed an order with Boot Barn?

I placed an order last Friday. After attempting to get my email coupon code to work, I finally gave up and placed the order. I ordered work boots for my bro... he's just doesn't have the $$$ right now to buy new boots and his feet are LITERALLY sticking out of his work boots.. so dangerous!

Anyway, almost a week has gone by and the order is still marked "preparing to ship." I attempted to call this morning three times... held for a short time and then was transferred to a generic voicemail.

Called them up a fourth time... held for 20 minutes. It was ridiculous. It would tell me my estimated wait time was 17 minutes... then five minutes would go by and my estimated wait time was STILL 17 minutes. At one point, it asked if I wanted to leave a message or continue to hold... I chose continue to hold. After about 10 more minutes, I was automatically transferred to the generic voicemail again.

AAAARGH!!!!

Anyone else have problems with this company? Looks like I'll be getting my $200 Tony Lamas elsewhere.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Never heard of them, sorry. I can understand your frustration though


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> Never heard of them, sorry. I can understand your frustration though


My cousin just got a pair of Ariat Fatbabys from them, otherwise I wouldn't have heard of them, either. 

She didn't report any issues, although I didn't specifically ask.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

You can always try calling again.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I did leave a voicemail this morning... calling again now.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

You don't by chance live near an actual Boot Barn you can go talk to in person do you? Maybe you could call a store instead of the online help number and explain your experience/situation?

I've purchased boots and a few other things from them in person recently and always have had great customer service. I've never tried online though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't live near any store. 

I finally did get through after another 15 minutes of holding. She offered no apology or explanation for either the coupon code issue or the fact that the boots hadn't been shipped. She said it can take from 6-16 business days to receive the item with the free shipping option. I told her I understood that, but it hadn't even been SHIPPED yet. She said something about drop shipping and also had no way of checking whether or not it had been shipped. 

I told her to cancel my order. She said she would "if they hadn't shipped it yet." I told her I certainly would never order from them again. STILL no apology. Just a "have a nice day."

I found the boots from another retailer and paid for quick shipping... ended up being the same price as it would've been from Boot Barn.

Hopefully my order hasn't shipped yet... don't really want to have to deal with returning the darn things.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have to admit I am Customer Service's worst nightmare. I'm one of those who demand talking to a manager and request a copy of the conversation. You'd be amazed how quickly things turn in your favor when you have a copy of the coversation.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> I have to admit I am Customer Service's worst nightmare. I'm one of those who demand talking to a manager and request a copy of the conversation. You'd be amazed how quickly things turn in your favor when you have a copy of the coversation.


I was surprised that I started the conversation politely because by the time I got through to a real live person I was POed. 

I never thought to ask for a manager... usually I do. Oh well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm shocked. I have dealt with Boot Barn both in person and ordered on line and have never been anything but thrilled with them. I haven't ordered anything recently but in the last couple of years anyhow and they've been wonderful. I'd write their corp hq a letter explaining my problems/concerns and I bet you get a quick response.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I get all my boots from either boot barn or boot bay, I usually check both sights, never had a problem with either. 
many online retailers now dont maintain an inventory, you order from them, they order from the manufacturer, and the manufacturer ships directly to you. When it works all is well when it doesnt its a nightmare. 
Merchants cant help you as once order is placed with manufacturers, they have zero info or control. Manufacturers dont care about you as they dont have to deal with the customer. Drop shipping makes sense for a merchant who doesnt have to guess on what to stock, but it does suck from a CS perspective if there is a problem.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Boot Bay is the shop I ordered from now. I called them beforehand to make sure they had it in stock and it would ship right away. So... fingers crossed it works out.

I just feel bad for my poor brother and his worn through boots. They have a safety inspection on the 30th at work so I was really hoping they'd arrive before then.


----------



## Boot Barn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi nikelodeon79,

We are sorry for your frustration. We have been in touch with Customer Service and they have informed us that your boots have already been shipped.

The Customer Service Manager just phoned you and left a voicemail message. Please check your voicemail.

Thanks,
Boot Barn


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Boot Barn said:


> Hi nikelodeon79,
> 
> We are sorry for your frustration. We have been in touch with Customer Service and they have informed us that your boots have already been shipped.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I did not receive a voicemail, however.

I'm also in a bad position because I already re-ordered from a different store. Now I'll have two pair of boots.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

That is ridiculously bad service, especially from someone who's job it is to help customers with their problems...

I have to say, my mother is probably hell to customer service. Verizon had been changing around their story for so long. First my upgrade was supposed to be in July of this year, then when July rolled around my upgrade was suddenly in DECEMBER. Their explanation? The replacement phone they sent (I had accidentally dumped a horse's water bucket into my pocket...don't ask how) bumped my upgrade date, but we had specifically asked them if it would change my upgrade date and they _said it would still be in July_. My mom was a demon when she called them up last time (a few weeks ago). She demanded that they allow me to upgrade my phone at the upgrade price or she would cancel all our services and switch to a different carrier because of all their bull (though I really like Verizon other than the crap so I wouldn't go with any other cell service). They caved and now I have my shiny Droid...which I ended up dropping and cracking the screen a week later. BUT IT WORKS, and I still have an upgrade in December so I can get it replaced right after Christmas XD

Bad customer service sucks.


----------



## Boot Barn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi nikelodeon79,

Customer Service has informed us they called the number that is listed on your order. 

Thanks,
Boot Barn


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've ordered from them and always had excellent service. I'd call and deman speaking to a manager or someone other then 'customer service'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Boot Barn said:


> Hi nikelodeon79,
> 
> Customer Service has informed us they called the number that is listed on your order.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is legit or if it's someone trying to pull your leg...how would a company magically figure out you specifically are at this forum and join just to post about your order? Unless you have messaged them and told them what your order information was...it looks a little shady.

Join Date: 10-25-2012
Posts: 2 (both on this thread)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I did tell them that I would not be giving them any good recommendations on the numerous horse forums I frequent. 

But I'm certainly not giving out any personal info. They have my info if they are indeed the company... and I don't have any voicemails. Just checked and the phone number listed with the company is the correct one.

My order is still marked as "Preparing to Ship."


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing...I'm curious about the final outcome.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Chevaux said:


> Subbing...I'm curious about the final outcome.


It's an entertaining saga, to be sure!

I'm fairly certain "Boot Barn" posting in this thread is either someone pulling my leg or their "Customer Service Department" has no idea what they're doing.

I just received a call back from the (rather frustrated) message I left this morning, before I managed to get through to the rep the fifth time I called.

She was most concerned about the fact that the coupon code wasn't working, but I managed to get it across that I wanted my order cancelled and the coupon code didn't even matter to me any longer. 

And it just gets better and better: she looked it up on the computer and it sounded like the first rep didn't even ATTEMPT to cancel my order. Nice, huh? 

At least she was apologetic and said she hoped they could make it up to me in the future.

Not sure how, at this point... because I don't plan on ordering again.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay, so this is absolute BULL.

I just received an email stating that my order has shipped. Interesting that I receive it ten minutes AFTER my last phone conversation with customer service, and several HOURS after my phone conversation with the customer service rep this morning.

I'm betting they hurried up and shipped my item so they could say, "oops, it already shipped out, can't cancel it."

Nice try, Boot Barn, but I WILL be returning the item.

Anyone know the website for the Better Business Bureau?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

https://www.bbb.org/file-a-complaint/


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

cancel your payment and when they get to you just write return to sender


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Reno Bay said:


> I'm not sure if this is legit or if it's someone trying to pull your leg...how would a company magically figure out you specifically are at this forum and join just to post about your order? Unless you have messaged them and told them what your order information was...it looks a little shady.
> 
> Join Date: 10-25-2012
> Posts: 2 (both on this thread)


Strange how they found the thread so fast, but poster is really from the Boot Barn according to IP Checks

.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Strange how they found the thread so fast, but poster is really from the Boot Barn according to IP Checks
> 
> .


Thank you for checking.

I never did receive a voicemail from them, so they either dialed the wrong number or are pulling my leg. I double checked on the site and my phone number is correct on there.

The phone call I received earlier was in response to a message I'd left several hours earlier. The woman (Diana, she was actually quite nice), stated that she was returning my call based on the voicemail I left.


----------



## Boot Barn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi nikelodeon79,

Our Customer Service inadvertantly called the Ship To number on the order form. Since the Customer Service Call Center is now closed, you will be hearing from them tomorrow morning. 

Per their discussion with you tomorrow, they will offer you a discounted rate on the boots that were already shipped if you choose to keep them. 

We'd like to get this issue rectified as soon as possible. 

Thanks,
Boot Barn


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ LOL! So that's how you get customer service!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

A week to ship doesn't sound that unreasonable to me to be honest. Not great, but not awful. Not all tracking options always update right away either(some never seem to).
If I want something asap I'll pay for the fast option, not the slow (free) options.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

Between the store and online, myself and the grandkids I have bought 6 pairs of boots from them in last 2 years with no problems and actually when I went into the store I had excellent customer service.
I kinda have a thing about customer service so I notice and remember!


----------



## Boot Barn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi nikelodeon79,

This is indeed Boot Barn, Corporate Headquarters. We want to let you know we sincerely apologize for messing up your recent order. It's entirely our fault. 

We had several Customer Service Representatives handling your order and communication between everyone backfired. 

We pride ourselves in our customer service and our loyalty to our customers. We have services to scan the web to identify when our customers are unhappy. This is how we were able to track down your complaint in this forum. 

We hope you will shop online with us again in the future. We appreciate your business. 

Sincerely,
Boot Barn


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

To me, it's not so much the shipping time as it is the first Customer Service rep's demeanor...Seriously, I once ordered something that took two months to ship for delivery (and yes, I actually knew it would take that long).


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! It really seems they are trying to make this right for you. And sounds like the price will be majorly discounted. Might be a good time to have an extra pair of boots for someone who is hard on them!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The issue was mainly that the phone system was terrible, so it took me hours to even get in contact with someone. Then, the first rep I talked to had no idea of the status of my order or when it would ship. I told her to cancel it and, according to the second rep I talked to, she didn't even attempt it. By then, I'd ordered a pair from somewhere else, and paid $20 expedited shipping. I won't get that money back if I return the pair to the other company. So I'll end up paying around the same for the boots regardless, considering the base price was about $20 cheaper at the other place.

I do appreciate that Boot Barn is trying to make things right, though. Just not sure what I'll do in this particular situation... Because my bro doesn't need two identical pair of boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I seldom buy online although I do shop online. I most always call to place an order and I seldom stay on hold very long without calling someone else.

My first requirement of doing business is I am going to speak to someone.

If you want my business, you have to answer the phone. No if's, and's or buts about it.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Darn, this makes me nervous! Just found a pair of boots I've been wanting from there. I don't know if I'll be ordering now from them or someone else. ):


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Most companies I deal with ship the next (our even the same) business day, so this is actually the first time I've ever dealt with this sort of situation. I've never had a proven with even the free, economy shipping getting to me in a timely fashion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boot Barn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi ,

We've fixed the situation and there will no longer be any issues with ordering from Boot Barn. Our customer service team is ready and available to help you take your order.

Thanks,
Boot Barn


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my boot from there and we had no problem placing the order 
and they came 21 days from Texas


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Country Woman said:


> I got my boot from there and we had no problem placing the order
> and they came 21 days from Texas


Are you saying it took 21 days to receive your order? Wowza!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Boot Barn said:


> Hi nikelodeon79,
> 
> This is indeed Boot Barn, Corporate Headquarters.........We have services to scan the web to identify when our customers are unhappy. This is how we were able to track down your complaint in this forum.
> 
> ...


This, I find extremely creepy, a store stalking it's customers on the web, and then having wierd customer-friendly-marketing-speak discussions with them on a forum. I'd never heard of Boot Barn before.... Not sure this has planted the best brand image in my mind....


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

They have offered me 25% off the work boots if I decide to keep them, plus 10% off (the amount of the email coupon that didn't work) and free expedited shipping on my next order. Honestly I'd be more likely to order again if I got the 25% off my next order rather than this one, cause I'll probably end up keeping whichever pair of work boots that arrives first. The next thing I order will be some cowboy boots for myself, and shipping speed won't be an issue, but price will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Nike. Country woman is not in the USA. She lives in BC that's why it takes so long to get. 

I am sure boot barn would give you what you want if you ask them. I have never ordered from them but I know people who have without a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Critter sitter said:


> Nike. Country woman is not in the USA. She lives in BC that's why it takes so long to get.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, ok. Can't see location on the mobile version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> They have offered me 25% off the work boots if I decide to keep them, plus 10% off (the amount of the email coupon that didn't work) and free expedited shipping on my next order. Honestly I'd be more likely to order again if I got the 25% off my next order rather than this one, cause I'll probably end up keeping whichever pair of work boots that arrives first. The next thing I order will be some cowboy boots for myself, and shipping speed won't be an issue, but price will.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Maybe they will do that instead....What say you to that, Boot Barn?


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have recently purchased a pair of boots from Boot Barn and had a very good experience. I called them a couple of different times and had friendly helpful service.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just thought I would update this thread.

My brother ended up not liking the boots and they were also too narrow. I sent back both pair (one to Boot Barn, and one to Boot Bay). Neither shop had the new boots he wanted so I got them off of ebay (actually ordered from a local store that sells on ebay).

I sent the boots back to Boot Barn on 11/20/12. The tracking number indicates that they were delivered 11/28/12. Still no refund or no word whatsoever from Boot Barn regarding the status of my return/refund.

I sent boots back to Boot Bay approximately one week later than I sent the boots to Boot Barn. I already have the refund in my bank from Boot Bay.

So, Boot Barn, what say you? The poor customer service seems to be continuing.

I was going to give Boot Barn another chance and order the Tony Lama boots I want during their Thanksgiving sale. They were offering $20 off plus 15% off... a pretty dang good deal. The coupon codes wouldn't work because the boots were on sale, and sale items were excluded. I absolutely HATE when companies have exclusions. If the boots had NOT been on sale, they would've been $20 cheaper with the discounts. So, I decided not to order, and expressed my disappointment on their FB page (there was no response from Boot Barn).


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Got an email notifying me that the credit for the returned boots is being processed.

Thank goodness for this forum... It's great for getting customer service!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

